# Disable Mouse Acceleration in Vista SP1



## MadClown (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there any way to disable mouse acceleration in vista sp1?  I tried a xp registry tweak and it didnt seem to do anything.

Disabling mouse smoothing doesnt completely get rid of mouse acceleration fyi


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2008)

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t279339.html

says by doing the CP in vista tweak that it shuts it down in game as well?!?!?


----------



## MadClown (Nov 27, 2008)

oh that was the first thing i disabled when i installed my os, but i did notice some games just have it built in, i was just hoping there was a registry overide to force mouse acceleration off at all times


----------

